# Blue/white or silver/white standard partis, anyone know any?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The only Parti breeder I EVER recommend is Tintlet. Lucky you... she breeds Silver/White Partis.

http://www.tintlet.com/


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, NC, lol that would be one heck of a flight for a pup.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What... 4 hours from Salt Lake. Fly out. Get the puppy. Do a turn around flight. Unlike many Parti breeders, Gloria really knows poodles.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, more like 30 minutes from Salt Lake. I don't think flights leave any lasting impressions on dogs though.. so I guess there's no problem there.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

shes SUPER friendly and willing to answer any question
The few emails we've sent back and forth have been filled with some pretty novice/annoying questions on my end and shes answered them all I really like that in a person AND a breeder ^_^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Her dogs are completely gorgeous. <3 I hope she's still breeding and showing when I'm ready to introduce another poodle into my life (again, after I get my first.)


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I want to say that I never thought I'd want a silver...or even a parti until I saw her dogs 
and I'm smitten by both xD


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I've always loved partis, but I don't want a brown/white parti, and I don't like how a lot of the black/white partis have tons of spots. I've noticed that the silver/white partis have gorgeous coloring and very solid white where it's white.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I met Rune when I met her and Suri - and honestly he was gorgeous. He is silver and white and the coloring of white was all white and silver the same. 

One thing she does is really get to know you so she can get a feel for you to see if you are going to be a fit. Thats why I made the comment that I felt like I was interviewing for the perfect job - that I wanted so badly. It wasn't pressure by no means but when you see how caring she is and knowledgeable you really want to make a good impression.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh that is completely understandable, Olie, and it doesn't bother me at all, I'd WANT to make that connection with a breeder, I wouldn't want them to have any doubt in their mind that I wasn't going to be the perfect home for the dogs they put so much work into.


----------

